# Attacked by some random a$$hole.



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

So today while walking to a lift at my local hill I got attacked by a complete stranger and his friend. One of them punched me in the face and his friend threw my snowboard in the woods. They proceeded to walk away with his friend and say "[email protected] P$ssy [email protected] and other insults while they bailed. I am 15 and they were at least 20-25. My board has deep gouges on it now that are almost to the core and my eye is black. I have never met these guys in my life and did nothing to deserve being assaulted. I told security what they was wearing but I guess him and his buddy bolted. Does anyone else have stuff like this go down at there local hill?


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

not at all. what a bunch of assclowns. hopefully karma will ass rape them in the faces.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What the hell? Ridiculous. Possibly thought you were someone else maybe? Still though, I just couldn't imagine jumping a person like that unless they had done something seriously fucked up.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy shit, Cheo. Glad you're okay, considering. Was this at Camelback? Did it happen near any of the mountain cams?

Take pictures of your eye and your board. Then you'll have some evidence if/when they're found if you wanted to press charges. That's just SO wrong. 

Sorry that happened to you


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Must've mistaken you for someone else. I can't see any reason why someone would randomly do that.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> What the hell? Ridiculous. *Possibly thought you were someone else maybe?* Still though, I just couldn't imagine jumping a person like that unless they had done something seriously fucked up.


Doubtful my outerwear is pretty stand out. Most kids at my hill wear really dark and tight cloths or huge Technine outerware No one has any color like mine does. And what could someone have done to deserve getting assaulted like that. Damn tourist no way a local would do that most of the regulars are all cool with each other and the crew that works there.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Seeing as it is MLK weekend they are probably gone. Would keep a nice roll of quarters or something in my pocket and if I ran into them again, crack the first one on the head with the board then start pounding with that roll of quarters in your fist.

Well, that's what I would do but I'm a bit of an asshole. I would definitely keep bringing it up to to ski patrol and management. Sounds like bullshit to me, they shouldn't be letting things like that happen around the base lodge. Especially a couple of grown men beating on a single teenager. Camelback?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Some people are just pieces of shit. Sucks this happened to you.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Holy shit, Cheo. Glad you're okay, considering. Was this at Camelback? Did it happen near any of the mountain cams?
> 
> Take pictures of your eye and your board. Then you'll have some evidence if/when they're found if you wanted to press charges. That's just SO wrong.
> 
> Sorry that happened to you


Not near any of the mountain cams unfortunately (was between stevenson express and the park lift right in front of the racing lift) My eye is starting to unswell but Ill take a picture of it while I can. As for my board I dont know how much that will really help my but Ill take pictures none the less.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> Not near any of the mountain cams unfortunately (was between stevenson express and the park lift right in front of the racing lift) My eye is starting to unswell but Ill take a picture of it while I can. As for my board I dont know how much that will really help my but Ill take pictures none the less.


Too bad. Yeah it's better to have the pics if needed, even of the board.




Also. You could post a description of them here. It might expedite the "karma" process...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> Not near any of the mountain cams unfortunately (was between stevenson express and the park lift right in front of the racing lift) My eye is starting to unswell but Ill take a picture of it while I can. As for my board I dont know how much that will really help my but Ill take pictures none the less.


None of the lifties or anyone saw this?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Sucks. It would piss me off so bad. Especially with me being in my full snowboard gear. I'd rather run a marathon than fight in boots and full snowboard outfit. Did they appear to have any ski/snowboard type of clothing or affiliating clothing on?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Sucks. It would piss me off so bad. Especially with me being in my full snowboard gear. I'd rather run a marathon than fight in boots and full snowboard outfit. Did they appear to have any ski/snowboard type of clothing or affiliating clothing on?


Snowboarders for sure> Snowboard boots and well SNOWBOARDS hahahah.



Efilnikufesin said:


> None of the lifties or anyone saw this?


I'm guessing not. However I KNOW FOR A FACT that at least 5 bystanders saw this and not one word was said.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> I'm guessing not. However I KNOW FOR A FACT that at least 5 bystanders saw this and not one word was said.


Sorry to hear man, if I was anywhere near there I wouldn't have stood by. How could people just sit and watch that and not tell someone or do anything?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

did you have security call the police to file a report of assault???


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> However I KNOW FOR A FACT that at least 5 bystanders saw this and not one word was said.


You learned two life lessons in this event.

1. Some people are just pieces of shit.
2. Most people are pussies and will just stand by and watch someone get jumped rather than risk harm to themselves by trying to help a brutha out.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

that is super messed up


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You learned two life lessons in this event.
> 
> 1. Some people are just pieces of shit.
> 2. Most people are pussies.


Even though its so true this brought a smile to may face and gave me a good laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They either have you mixed up completely or they have seen you before and are total douchebags. Keep an eye out the next week or two of riding. They might try to see you again when your riding. Not do anything just see you.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd definately be reporting this to the police and make sure management are aware at your local hill. That kind of behaviour is just unacceptable. Do you have reasonably accurate descriptions of these guys? Karma will have its way.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

What did these dudes look like and what time did this go down? Was it closer to the hill or the road?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Also any stickers on the boards and what were the boards if u could see. Lastly did you see any passes hanging. If so were they seasons or tickets


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Also any stickers on the boards and what were the boards if u could see. Lastly did you see any passes hanging. If so were they seasons or tickets


I normally notice things like this as I'm in the process of getting my ass whooped by two dudes.




Sorry... had to. :laugh:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Also any stickers on the boards and what were the boards if u could see. Lastly did you see any passes hanging. If so were they seasons or tickets


2 quotes with one stone.
Im guessing around 6"1' for the one that hit me (was not close to the other one)
One of them was in a run of the mill Brownish/redish snowboard jacket with if I remember correctly black/gray pants and around 160-170 pounds built.
Other one was a bit overwieght with all gray white and black outerware. Wanna GUESS around the same height and maybe 200+pounds.
Only thing I could see on one of their snowboards was it was black and white and from some weird brand I could not recognize.

Was at the bottom of the race trail lift so not near a rode but not too close to the slopes about right in the middle and about 100 yards from one the the lodges.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Fucks from New Jersey/Philly can be like that, they wander around trying to fight anybody and everyone. Not all Jersieans have this, (Cape May is nice), but .....yeah.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a pretty decent description. Write it down. You'd be amazed how quickly you forget minor details. What a bunch of assholes. Who attacks anyone, really, but someone who is clearly 5 to 10 years younger?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, even if they were on the young side of the description, that'd be the equivalent of my junior in college self attacking my sophomore in HS self. That's ridiculous. If they're on the upper end of that range, then wow...

Either way, assault on a minor will get the book thrown at your ass and rightfully so.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I park down there on the road between glen lodge and Stevenson on days when its going to be on the crowded side so was down there a bit today, can't say dudes matching those descriptions stuck out in my mind for any reason. Do you remember what time it was around?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

What the fuck.. Sorry this had to happen to you. Those assclowns will get theirs, eventually. Follow up with management at the resort, that shit shouldn't happen in their resort, at least not randomly.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> I park down there on the road between glen lodge and Stevenson on days when its going to be on the crowded side so was down there a bit today, can't say dudes matching those descriptions stuck out in my mind for any reason. Do you remember what time it was around?


4:45 5ish was like halfway to being dark out.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe they remember you spraying them? If you have distinctive clothing. Karma sucks.

Here's your quotes from the other thread

"Only people I wont spray are little kids. Everyone else is fair game."

"Hahahahah nothing wrong with a good spray."

"Originally Posted by the REASON View Post
if you dont wanna get sprayed dont sit in random places?"
"This hahaha"


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Lunchball said:


> Maybe they remember you spraying them? If you have distinctive clothing. Karma sucks.
> 
> Here's your quotes from the other thread
> 
> ...


No spraying. Rode park literally all day. Took 2 runs down Nile and after realizing how Icy it was decided to head back to the park. On the way back got attacked. Unprovoked Violence. Case and point the guy was a fucktard.

Edit- Besides too icy to spray yesterday. Would be more likely to slip out and hit someone than give them a good face full. I would never throw ice or slush. That stuff hurts. Only powdery snow.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

> No spraying. Rode park literally all day. Took 2 runs down Nile and after realizing how Icy it was decided to head back to the park. On the way back got attacked. Unprovoked Violence. Case and point the guy was a fucktard.
> 
> Edit- Besides too icy to spray yesterday. Would be more likely to slip out and hit someone than give them a good face full. I would never throw ice or slush. That stuff hurts. Only powdery snow.


Didn't necessarily had to have been yesterday. Look at how easily you remember them and what they were wearing, they could have easily remembered you spraying yesterday or last week or last month. I'm sure you will be scoping for them for the next month. Whether is it powder, slush, or ice, the point is, doing shitty things to people sometimes comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Lunchball said:


> Didn't necessarily had to have been yesterday. Look at how easily you remember them and what they were wearing, they could have easily remembered you spraying yesterday or last week or last month. I'm sure you will be scoping for them for the next month. Whether is it powder, slush, or ice, the point is, doing shitty things to people sometimes comes back to bite you in the ass.


Wonderful point made and I respect it completely. You are right I WILL be looking for them for a little while but not for "revenge" (as for 2 accounts 1 they are YEARS older and bigger than me. 2 that would just be plain stupid and no better than me. 3 I would probably have my pass revoked. and 4 I know these guys are not regulars. They were probably tourists. No one from our area is that much of a dick.) The only reason I will look for them is to stay away from them. I want nothing to do with these guys and should they recognize me and decide to come after me again that will just further prove that they are douche bags and I will be sure to get a much better description of them this time so they can deal with the proper authorities and not a kid.

edit-


Snowolf said:


> you did something that pissed them off (maybe unknowingly


Unless you get pissed when people fly past you going pretty fast I see no reason to get pissed. Maybe carved a bit too close for comfort? I have a habit of weaving in and out of people down the mountain (almost as if they were like traffic cones) and sometimes I get kinda close especially when they change their line and I have to over correct to avoid them (never hit anyone yet though)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that complete strangers would "punch" a random person on any hill. Karma can be a cruel bitch. I'm with Lunchball......sounds like a case of karma coming full circle.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Lunchball said:


> Maybe they remember you spraying them? If you have distinctive clothing. Karma sucks.


Certainly a valid theory, but I would think they'd want you to know _why_ you were being beaten in that case. If they didn't say anything along those lines, it's more likely just Two Large Men With Small Dicks (only Vancouverites will recognize the reference).


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Lunchball said:


> Maybe they remember you spraying them? If you have distinctive clothing. Karma sucks.
> 
> Here's your quotes from the other thread
> 
> ...



This was my exact thought when I saw this thread...

Something in this story isn't adding up. 2 grown ass men don't just decide to find a 15 year old kid to rough up for no reason.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

maybe start to carry around an intimidating looking knife? If they ever come back pull it out and whip it open and that should be enough to get them to shoo away.



turbospartan said:


> Something in this story isn't adding up. 2 grown ass men don't just decide to find a 15 year old kid to rough up for no reason.


this^, i wish you could remember more about the situation or what caused it. but if they were 20-25 there is not a logical chance in hell they would go over and just beat up a random 15 year old. There had to be some previous provoking.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Even if he did spray them or something similar there is no reason for 2 grown men to gang up on and beat on a teenager. And no reason that there should be people standing around watching and doing nothing while it happens.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Even if he did spray them or something similar there is no reason for 2 grown men to gang up on and beat on a teenager. And no reason that there should be people standing around watching and doing nothing while it happens.


Thank God someone has a bit of commonsense. 

Getting sprayed by snow doesn't even begin to excuse two grown men jumping a 15 year old kid. If getting sprayed by snow makes you want to beat the shit out of kids, then you really need to stop taking yourself so seriously.

But, I've seen something similar on the slopes. At Loveland last year, I was strapping in when I noticed a short, fat guy in his mid-40s screaming obscenities and hurling threats at a group of kids about the age of the TS, maybe even younger. I decide to lay back and follow to see what happens. About midway down the slope, the kids stop and they're talking about where they're going to go. Well, here comes short, fat fuck. He is seriously trying to fight these kids. Turned out they hit him with a snowball. I come over and basically let him know as politely as I could convey the message that I'm gonna beat the fuck out of him if he attacks these kids. He goes on to explain his story of how they hit him with a snowball when he was getting off the lift. The guy is almost crying at this point. WTF??? The kids have apologized to him numerous times by this point and have explained to him they were throwing snowballs at their friend who was unloading behind him. Jesus man, if getting accidentally hit by a snowball makes you mad enough to fight kids...

There's some crazy fucking people out there who are just wound way too tight. I don't know if they're just plain crazy, have a lot of stress, a combo of both or what, but wow. I think a lot of people just take themselves way too seriously when they reach adulthood. They forget all the stupid shit they did when they were that age. I chatted with the kids for a few minutes and told them I'd ride with them to the bottom and report Captain Dipshit to patrol, but they also needed to realize they were acting stupid. They were good kids and didn't mean any harm.


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

THis sucks, but people do way worse stuff for no reason. Here in St. Louis, there are groups who "play" what is called the "knockout game." This is a quote from our local newspaper:

"Police said that a witness told them that teenage thugs selected Quain, 52, as a random "knockout" or "TKO" target. It involves random, unprovoked attacks on unsuspecting victims, usually by teens.

On the night of Oct. 21, Quain and the companion — a neighbor — were walking home after buying beer at a grocery.

Quain was knocked unconscious in front of the Carpenter Branch of the public library in the 3300 block of South Grand Boulevard.

He suffered a displaced, broken jaw and cuts and bruises to his face. He said he didn't see who hit him."



Read more: Victim in alleged 'knockout game' attack calls for end to violence

This crap has been going on in our city for about a year now, and it is absolutely appaling.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Fucks from New Jersey/Philly can be like that, they wander around trying to fight anybody and everyone. Not all Jersieans have this, (Cape May is nice), but .....yeah.


Add the NYC d-bags to this list, too. One of the major reasons I don't like to ride these resorts on weekends, and forget about holiday weekends. Won't see me out there. Not that I am trying to avoid people looking for a fight, just trying to avoid being on the hill with a bunch of idiots.



CheoSamad said:


> Wonderful point made and I respect it completely. You are right I WILL be looking for them for a little while but not for "revenge". The only reason I will look for them is to stay away from them. I want nothing to do with these guys and should they recognize me and decide to come after me again that will just further prove that they are douche bags and I will be sure to get a much better description of them this time so they can deal with the proper authorities and not a kid.
> 
> edit-
> Unless you get pissed when people fly past you going pretty fast I see no reason to get pissed. Maybe carved a bit too close for comfort? I have a habit of weaving in and out of people down the mountain (almost as if they were like traffic cones) and sometimes I get kinda close especially when they change their line and I have to over correct to avoid them (never hit anyone yet though)


Roll with your GoPro on all the time then. Yeah it might be a pita with extra footage and battery drain, but that way if you see them, you'll have a video description to show authorities. Spraying or riding too close are no reasons for jumping and sucker punching a kid. Words, sure. Violence, not okay.



linvillegorge said:


> Thank God someone has a bit of commonsense.
> 
> Getting sprayed by snow doesn't even begin to excuse two grown men jumping a 15 year old kid. If getting sprayed by snow makes you want to beat the shit out of kids, then you really need to stop taking yourself so seriously.
> 
> ...


Well said. Good to know there are people like you out there.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Horrible that this happened to you and I am glad that you are ok. I pretty much agree with most of the posts made and the attack was either a case of mistaken ID, karma, or just some random assholes. Seems like these attacks are happening a lot lately (pretty sure you all have seen the video of the kid being jumped by 7 others in Chicago a few days ago) and it truly is sickening. 

As for people telling you to carry a knife for protection I will give you my input. I ALWAYS have my knife on my belt, but it is a tool not a weapon. If you pull it out in a fight you better be willing to use it as pulling it out is usually not enough (that's what she said). I have seen more than a few people pull out knifes in a fight only to get seriously beaten just for attempting it. Just be cautious with what you do and don't be stupid.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow that's messed up. Don't worry they will get what's coming to them. But in my experience people has been very nice in all the resorts I've been to here in the Northeast.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Smokehaus said:


> Horrible that this happened to you and I am glad that you are ok. I pretty much agree with most of the posts made and the attack was either a case of mistaken ID, karma, or just some random assholes. Seems like these attacks are happening a lot lately (pretty sure you all have seen the video of the kid being jumped by 7 others in Chicago a few days ago) and it truly is sickening.
> 
> As for people telling you to carry a knife for protection I will give you my input. I ALWAYS have my knife on my belt, but it is a tool not a weapon. If you pull it out in a fight you better be willing to use it as pulling it out is usually not enough (that's what she said). I have seen more than a few people pull out knifes in a fight only to get seriously beaten just for attempting it. Just be cautious with what you do and don't be stupid.



Myself having been trained to fight and fight with weapons, a knife is a terrible weapon. It is only used for a sucker jab, and in a conscious fight ( not a sucker punch), it is practically worthless, unless you are highly trained with it and even then I personally would discard it.

The edge of your board is better.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> Horrible that this happened to you and I am glad that you are ok. I pretty much agree with most of the posts made and the attack was either a case of mistaken ID, karma, or just some random assholes. Seems like these attacks are happening a lot lately (pretty sure you all have seen the video of the kid being jumped by 7 others in Chicago a few days ago) and it truly is sickening.
> 
> As for people telling you to carry a knife for protection I will give you my input. I ALWAYS have my knife on my belt, but it is a tool not a weapon. If you pull it out in a fight you better be willing to use it as pulling it out is usually not enough (that's what she said). I have seen more than a few people pull out knifes in a fight only to get seriously beaten just for attempting it. Just be cautious with what you do and don't be stupid.


The problem is people think they're freakin tough beating down someone in a unfair fight, like you mentioned in that Chicago incident. The thing I'm afraid is if I pull out a knife and end up seriously injuring or killing someone I will be in some kind of trouble. But I couldn't care less what I do to the SOBs. And damn, where the hell are the parents these days? Gets me so angry just talking about it. Stupid punks.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> Myself having been trained to fight and fight with weapons, a knife is a terrible weapon. It is only used for a sucker jab, and in a conscious fight ( not a sucker punch), it is practically worthless, unless you are highly trained with it and even then I personally would discard it.
> 
> The edge of your board is better.


Could not of said it better myself.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

All the good wishes and advice mean lots guys and thank you for them.
Whether it was some old karma or something I still think it does not excuse the attack.
I am not a local douche or anything and never go and torment or attack people at my local hill so I do not see reason to be a target.
I will openly admit that I enjoy an occasional spray but if a person was really brooding on a spray for a minimum of 2 days and probably longer (especially since I did not spray anyone that day)than they seriously need to loosen up and DEFINITELY need a new way of handling there problems. If they decide to return I have a full description ready for security at CBK which I will be taking to them next time I go riding and I will be sure if anything happens again I will get a better look at them and will make sure that people are informed before they have a chance to get away. As for weapons that will be a no go. First of all I think weapons give a sense of false security. Second I feel like snowboarding with a knife could prove dangerous not just for others but for myself.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I would have got cops involved, your only 15, unless someone ran their mouth when they shouldn't have there's no reason anyone deserves that, and for the record I hate that shit and all shitheads alike. My guess is they will be around until winter is over or they leave for college soon. Keep an eye out, keep a phone, but keep your gear the same, set those fuckers up, someone will usually talk.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

if you didnt hear them saying why they were doing it, while they were doing it theres probably a good chance that it was an unprovoked attack. 

at least they didnt take off with your board.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

whoa... looks like you neeed a crew


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> edit-
> Unless you get pissed when people fly past you going pretty fast I see no reason to get pissed. Maybe carved a bit too close for comfort? I have a habit of weaving in and out of people down the mountain (almost as if they were like traffic cones) and sometimes I get kinda close especially when they change their line and I have to over correct to avoid them (never hit anyone yet though)


Not saying this is someone you sprayed, but it very well could have been. No excuse whatsoever for beating up a minor, but if this was the case (spraying), you gotta understand there are lots of different kinds of people out there, some may mouth off, some ride away, others want blood. I've seen fights break out from events happening weeks prior, not snowboarding but some people just can't let stuff go.

Like others have said, really sorry to hear you got jumped like that and hope you feel better soon. Whatever their reason was, the only pussies are them, no "man" beats up a minor.

Edit: By the way, don't let it mess with your head as far as going snowboarding, if they were just a couple losers looking for a fight don't sweat it. Look at it like a snowboard injury and get back out there and shred.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

lol, Snowwolf, you have to see some of the "kids" in other countries...armed and dangerous. Nothing sacrosanct in battle.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Deviant,
> 
> I fully get the context and spirit in which you say this and in that context and spirit I fully agree 100%. I would add a caveat to this mind set however in that self defense is a legitimate reason to beat or even shoot a minor. If some 13 year old gang banger assaults me with deadly force such as a gun, knife, baseball bat etc, you're damn right I will use my gun on them minor or not.
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely, in fact I was thinking of editing my post to say that. If it were to come down to my life vs getting sued, locked up I'll take the "legal" punishment any day. As you, and others who've been here long enough know, I don't care much for police. That stems in part from having no faith at all in our judicial system. This is where Fight or Flight comes into play. I look at it like this. If he (your brother in law) were to do nothing, he would've gotten hurt worse and the punishment on the kids would've been the same assuming they weren't charged with attempted murder. With fighting back, he protected himself, your sister and his home yet faced repercussions from the so-called laws. I despise the whole "you can't think for yourself until you're 18" mindset that the system has. Bullshit.

Anyways, I hope your brother in law counter sued for his medical expenses at least.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Deviant,
> 
> I fully get the context and spirit in which you say this and in that context and spirit I fully agree 100%. I would add a caveat to this mind set however in that self defense is a legitimate reason to beat or even shoot a minor. If some 13 year old gang banger assaults me with deadly force such as a gun, knife, baseball bat etc, you're damn right I will use my gun on them minor or not.
> 
> ...


This is all true, but does this kid who maybe sprays someone sitting where they shouldn't get punched in the face for doing so(says he didn't spray anyone but even if he did?) I've seen some of his posts and he hardly seems like the type that is playing KO games with his gang of friends. 

Shit, I spray my lazy ass friend all the time who complains he's tired all the time when I am lapping him. He can spray me back all he likes (and does when gets the chance) but if he ever punched me in the face for it, you bet our friendship would change real fast.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

lets not get on the spraying deserving punching topic again. :laugh:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

the REASON said:


> lets not get on the spraying deserving punching topic again. :laugh:


I don't know, seems interesting to me at this point.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn snowboarders spraying people with snow need to be stabbed or shot.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Efilnikufesin said:


> This is all true, but does this kid who maybe sprays someone sitting where they shouldn't get punched in the face for doing so(says he didn't spray anyone but even if he did?) I've seen some of his posts and he hardly seems like the type that is playing KO games with his gang of friends.
> 
> Shit, I spray my lazy ass friend all the time who complains he's tired all the time when I am lapping him. He can spray me back all he likes (and does when gets the chance) but if he ever punched me in the face for it, you bet our friendship would change real fast.


No I think you're missing the point here. It's not deserving because it wasn't life threatening, the OP wasn't out to hurt anyone. The problem is, and I'm not saying that this is the case, that you can spray people all day but eventually you're going to spray someone with the Tazmanian Devil attitude and it's gonna come back to bite you in the ass.

Again, not saying that's what the OP did here, I'm just explaining the types of people that are out there. Just an example, we had a slosh pit (water skimming event) a few years back where a guy made a high speed turn on the water and sprayed the crowd on one side of the pit. Everybody thought it was funny... I walk up to the bar after and there's a 60 year old guy who was standing just off the edge of the pit at the time and was all pissed off that he got his camera wet. You just don't know the type of people around you and the way they'd react.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

the REASON said:


> lets not get on the spraying deserving punching topic again. :laugh:


Why yes, I did hear that Shaun White has been invited to attend Travis Rices Supernatural.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> All the good wishes and advice mean lots guys and thank you for them.
> Whether it was some old karma or something I still think it does not excuse the attack.
> I am not a local douche or anything and never go and torment or attack people at my local hill so I do not see reason to be a target.
> I will openly admit that I enjoy an occasional spray but if a person was really brooding on a spray for a minimum of 2 days and probably longer (especially since I did not spray anyone that day)than they seriously need to loosen up and DEFINITELY need a new way of handling there problems. If they decide to return I have a full description ready for security at CBK which I will be taking to them next time I go riding and I will be sure if anything happens again I will get a better look at them and will make sure that people are informed before they have a chance to get away. As for weapons that will be a no go. First of all I think weapons give a sense of false security. Second I feel like snowboarding with a knife could prove dangerous not just for others but for myself.


Kids like you restore a little more of my lost faith in humanity. You have a great head on your shoulders and I commend you for that.

You are more mature about this situation than I would be, and have been... and I'm 30. Just keep your evidence ready in case its needed and move on. Enjoy the rest of your winter. Shit happens and unfortunately, it happened to you this time. 

I don't believe in karma, but people who act like that will eventually get themselves into trouble. Hope your eye is doing better and your board is still rideable.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Since this was last week perhaps they thought you was a Broncos fan?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Since this was last week perhaps they thought you was a Broncos fan?


Maybe they thought he tebowed after a good run....


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Really???
> Got it now?


i was referencing Efilnikufesin post there wolfy, relax man. relax. :laugh:


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

i am with snowolf, you can spray people all you want, but you have to be mature enough to take responsibility for it. not saying this was the case here or that any spraying results in violence, but you just never know with people. I spray my friends, but i would never spray a stranger and i don't care if they are sitting and blocking the whole trail, it's just plain disrespectful. what is even the point of it? people are different, if you sprayed me i'd probably laugh it off, but if i were in a bad mood to begin with or i just fell and hurt myself badly and all of a sudden heres this dick who sprayed me in the face as im laying in pain...i'd probably have a few words with you. just saying, for every action there is a reaction.

that being said, violence is never the answer and it should have never came down to it. these dudes were just plain assholes, but they could've had a motive.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> My brother in law was arrested the next day for "assaulting a minor" and was also sued. He plea bargained the criminal portion and did probation and community service. None of the kids were charged with anything because they were " innocent little kids". The system is fucking bullshit the way we protect fucking criminals simply because " they're only kids".


I'm really surprised to hear this, considering they were trespassing on his property. It depends on where you are, but I watched a news story regarding a man down south who called 911 from his house while witnessing a robbery at his neighbors house. The dispatcher told him the cops would be there in just a few minutes, but at this point the burglars were making their escape. The guy goes outside with his gun... waits for the criminals to walk across his lawn... and shoots both of them, killing one... kid who survived was a minor... but the guy got off scott free because they were trespassing on his property... 

Back to the topic... 

I agree that everyone has something that will just set them off. I am always mild mannered and pleasant on the mountain... UNLESS you fuck with my family... You run into my pops without giving him a good apology and making sure he can ski away fine? I'm coming after you. You fly down the hill, out of control, and come within a few inches of knocking my 10 year old sister's head off? I'm gonna follow you, get in your face and tell you to clean your act up... If you ACTUALLY hit her and ride away... I'm gonna fly down after you and land a tweaked indy on your face going mach 10... 

In line with what Wolf was saying: I will usually bring back the heat in a similar level it was dished out in... You spray me? I'll spray you right back. 

As for the OP: I guess helmets are for more than just riding accidents...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'm really surprised to hear this, considering they were trespassing on his property. It depends on where you are, but I watched a news story regarding a man down south who called 911 from his house while witnessing a robbery at his neighbors house. The dispatcher told him the cops would be there in just a few minutes, but at this point the burglars were making their escape. The guy goes outside with his gun... waits for the criminals to walk across his lawn... and shoots both of them, killing one... kid who survived was a minor... but the guy got off scott free because they were trespassing on his property...
> 
> Back to the topic...
> 
> ...


Mild mannered and tweaked indy's on your face is an oxymoron.

People like this need to stay the fuck out east, some guy (not you of course) over reacting  about someone getting close to your "family" on the mountain, is the reason east coasters get a bad rap. Some dudes, not you, have a fucked up sense of what is close.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

its cool when i do it to other people but its not cool when other people do it to me


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Mild mannered and tweaked indy's on your face is an oxymoron.
> 
> People like this need to stay the fuck out east, some guy (not you of course) over reacting  about someone getting close to your "family" on the mountain, is the reason east coasters get a bad rap. Some dudes, not you, have a fucked up sense of what is close.



Haha. An oxymoron indeed.

As for getting too close, I totally agree there are people that get too crazy about that. I have been shouted at more than once for "getting too close" when I was perfectly in control, and not cutting anyone off. I wouldn't even care if I saw someone ollie over my sis (she's a shorty) if they were in control... It's the blatant disregard for the health of other people... the lack of respect on the hill... if you make contact (and it's your fault) to the point where someone goes down because of it... you should be prepared to apologize and make sure that they are OK. If you can't handle that, then you need a lesson in respect, and some people don't want to give that lesson. I don't mind giving that lesson, although it's only happened once.

As for an indy to the face... I have yet to elevate things to that level, but if I saw that OP getting beat on, you know damn well I'd bust out my magnatraction edge like a freaky samurai sword from Ninja Gaiden and start choppin down fools like a lumberjack in the woods of Maine.

And yes, the statue below is 40 feet tall AND you can find it in my hometown...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

This whole thing sounds more like a case of mistaken identity than anything else.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

About the self defense thing it's called the castle law. Each state has one. They are guidelines of when it is OK to shoot on your property and not. Here in NY the only time is, I believe, is arson or whenever you feel your life is in danger. Remember though. No matter what laws. Bottom line, if you kill someone you can still be tried for murder. If there are laws protecting you, then you will win. In Texas, I believe, the castle law states you are allowed to use deadly force on any trespasser. 

Also, about the too close thing. People are dumb. I didn't hit you so what's your problem. I find it impossible for someone to get to close to me. ME and my friends can give high five when were bombing runs. If you're under control and not hurting anyone, do as you please. 

As far as this situation goes. If you spray someone I would expect at the most a spray back. Nothing worse than that. I would say that you sprayed someone and these douchbags did the wrong thing and disgustingly went after you. The part that really bothers me is that you were in your boots, pants, and jacket. So frustrating to fight in. It was either that or a random act of violence. Happens quite a bit actually. I just don't know why you didn't call the cops, I would be pissed. 

I am lucky enough to know enough people at my hill to always have at least 10 or so people riding with me. With the exception of some days, mainly those ever so rare WNY powder days.


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lunchball said:


> Maybe they remember you spraying them? If you have distinctive clothing. Karma sucks.
> 
> Here's your quotes from the other thread
> 
> ...


Hey Cheo, 

First off, i hope your feeling better.

What it looks like to me, while you believe these guys are jerks, you seem to be just as much of a jerk.
It is not cool spraying random people, a lot of people get offended and angry (rightfully so).
You spray people out of your own enjoyment trying to humiliate the person, while relatively harmless the repercussions may not be.

I remember i went out with my gf teaching her (newb) while she fell some young kids like yourself began to spray her,
I was very close to fucking these kids up, but being that i was much older i had refrain myself. 
Unfortunately, some people do not have self control. 

Check yourself, before you wreck yourself.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I would also like to add that the whole minor thing is kinda bullshit. I know people how are a few weeks from 18 beating the shit out of someone who is 18. They don't like each other yes, but the 18 year old kid won't fight back and the younger kid knows this and this is why he started the fight. Same thing with with these kids^ they do that because they know nothing will be done.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of the threads on this forum make me so glad I ride in Japan. Apart from the incredible snow its the respect for others and mellowness of the whole experience.

I am sure most shredders are not assholes in the US but seems like there are enough assholes to be a serious concern.

As for the OP I would stop spraying random people if I were you. 
I feel for you and such cowardly violence is absolutely unacceptable. It may or may not have been connected to spraying, but its entirely possible that it was. Unfortunately there are morons like this out there. 

I have two stories of similar scenarios from my own teenage years. 

Number 1. I was 16 and out having a few beers at a pub (this is OK in many places in the UK) me and my buddy just sitting and chatting. Three guys in their mid twenties approach us and claim we are "looking at them the wrong way". We said we weren't, but they wanted to fight us.

Basically cowards who decided to outnumber and attack 2 much younger guys:dunno:. 
Right when the shit is about to go off my big brothers buddy who just happened to be watching stepped in. He was only 19 himself but he is huge. Like 230lbs and 6"3, solid muscle. He smashed his bottle on the table and said to the three guys as cool as you like "These are just young lads, what have you got for me?" 

They basically melted into the floor apologizing profusely and claiming they mistook us for someone else.
They obviously wanted no part in a 3 on 3 with him involved.

Number 2. The same buddy and me were drinking age 17. Unfortunately in England there are morons who like to fight. Usually because they can't get laid and have too much testosterone. At the time my buddy had a broken arm and it was in a sling clearly visible. These 2 guys who are at least a couple of years older start pushing him and giving him shit. 
I am pretty chill but I can't stand to watch people picking on weak targets and will step in. Have done so many times and most situations were resolved without violence. 

So I step in front of my buddy and say to these guys hes injured and they should calm down. Without words one of them throws a punch at me. I am pretty handy and used to do Judo and tai-chi and kung -fu. I step back away from his punch and even though his punch lands on my chin there was no real power left in it. He is totally exposed in his stance and I gave him a big uppercut right on the bottom of his jaw. As soon as I connect with him I felt I hit the spot, but at the same moment his buddy jumps on me from the side! Talk about cowardice, I wasn't even facing him.

Anyway, unfortunately for him I was in a good position to use his momentum and I just flipped him right over and slammed him into the concrete. At this point I had my back to the first guy so I needed to turn around fast to make sure there was no attack coming from behind, still I needed to make sure the second guy wasn't getting up soon so I kicked him right on the jaw (not too hard) and turned around to face asshole number 1. When I do turn around I find him still stumbling around and unable to stand up. Seems the uppercut did the trick. They got what they deserved.

That was the last time I went to blows with anyone. Thing is its a last resort and not something I enjoy at all. Still in the UK its hard to avoid if you go out drinking when you are young and if shit does kick off its good to know how to handle yourself.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

CheoSamad said:


> So today while walking to a lift at my local hill I got attacked by a complete stranger and his friend. One of them punched me in the face and his friend threw my snowboard in the woods. They proceeded to walk away with his friend and say "[email protected] P$ssy [email protected] and other insults while they bailed. I am 15 and they were at least 20-25. My board has deep gouges on it now that are almost to the core and my eye is black. I have never met these guys in my life and did nothing to deserve being assaulted. I told security what they was wearing but I guess him and his buddy bolted. Does anyone else have stuff like this go down at there local hill?


sorry to hear about this. One thing i notice is that PA attracts the worst kind of people. Most of the crowd aside from locals are people from the two closeby metro areas, Philly and NYC. They come to the hills in PA thinking they own the mountain and that they don't have to watch for anyone else. They stand and have family get-togethers in the middle of trail intersections, and bitch and moan when you fly past them. I love when i head up to vermont or anywhere up north, and there is a change in attitude. people (for the most part) move to the side of the trail when they fall, and are always aware of their surroundings up there.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

dreampow said:


> That was the last time I went to blows with anyone. Thing is its a last resort and not something I enjoy at all. Still in the UK its hard to avoid if you go out drinking when you are young and if shit does kick off its good to know how to handle yourself.


In todays world you also never know who has professional training. I'm much older and have never needed to use mine. Size is not always a factor either, as you are a prime example. I was in the studio fighting a girl 20 years my junior and she laid a kick to my head, saw stars for quite some time. Just because someone is bigger doesn't mean they know how to fight/defend them selves.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> Fucks from New Jersey/Philly can be like that, they wander around trying to fight anybody and everyone. Not all Jersieans have this, (Cape May is nice), but .....yeah.


South part of the state is nice...because there is barely any people. I hate the northerners when they come down south.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

the holiday weekend thing is right though i was riding this weekend when in short story this chick sking caught me from behind and sent me flying into a ditch on the side of the trail maybe i should of watched what i said but dumb bitch slipped out then at the bottom of the mountain her douchebag boyfreind was trying to fight my freind he went away as i showed up prolly because he proably weighed 150 soaking wet and im 6'1 260 anyway sometimes people will try to fight someone that was around you even if you didnt do anything


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Mild mannered and tweaked indy's on your face is an oxymoron.
> 
> People like this need to stay the fuck out east, some guy (not you of course) over reacting  about someone getting close to your "family" on the mountain, is the reason east coasters get a bad rap. Some dudes, not you, have a fucked up sense of what is close.


People like this need to stay the fuck off the slopes period. 

Couple times I've had a parent say "watch it kid" (I'm 33) or something along those lines when I pass their child on the slopes, and I'm talking about passing with plenty of breathing room. When there's a group of people, often times many people, traveling downhill NOT going in a straight path, close calls _might_ happen and if anyone thinks otherwise they are a fucking idiot. Yes, the up hill rider has to watch for the people below, but every single person who has ever skied or ridden a snowboard knows people tend to make dramatic moves one direction, at times.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Couple times I've had a parent say "watch it kid" (I'm 33) or something along those lines when I pass their child on the slopes, and I'm talking about passing with plenty of breathing room.


parents tend to think that because THEIR kid is on the slope everyone needs to give a 10 ft saftey zone around them, and guess what, thats not practical. It is so irritating when i call out "on your right/left" at either a kid or their oblivious parent, and they dont move or completely ignore me, then get all bent out of shape about it when i get close.


----------

